# ESPN: Odom, Lakers agree on deal!!!!!



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Free agent forward Lamar Odom will return to the Los Angeles Lakers, an NBA source said Thursday.
> 
> One source close to the process told ESPN.com that Odom will come away with a guaranteed $27 million from the new contract, matching the original value of the three-year, $27 million deal Lakers owner Jerry Buss pulled off the table earlier this month.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4367213


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I only just started a thread on this.....great news. 

Now we are set for the season


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher, Kobe, Artest, Gasol, Bynum and Odom off the bench


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Hell yeah, back to back here we come.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

YEEES MOTHER FLUFFERS. bout damn time


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Drk Element said:


> Hell yeah, back to back here we come.


I didnt think Artest would wipeout losing both ariza and odom, but now tha odom is back you just massively upgraded in talent to artest, this team looks even more dangerous than last year


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

YES!!!!!

Time to make the league our biatches, again.. :bsmile:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I didnt think Artest would wipeout losing both ariza and odom, but now tha odom is back you just massively upgraded in talent to artest, this team looks even more dangerous than last year


It wouldn't have. Odom adds a huge amount of depth that Artest alone cant bring.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Who can sign a brand spanking new 4 year deal with the Lakers? The Candyman?! The Candyman! THE CANDYMAN CAN!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm glad this is over. We can finally put this behind us and look forward to another shot at the title.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank God. Im so ready for this. I guess now i can just be happy to be board for the next 2 months.

Lakers got a hell of a deal with that contract.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> Who can sign a brand spanking new 4 year deal with the Lakers? The Candyman?! The Candyman! THE CANDYMAN CAN!


Oi, Oi, Oi

:champagne:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Bout time!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so LO could lose more than $3 million because he wasn't smart enough to take a good offer.. damn. if it's scaled at 10.5% every year, then his last season will probably be $9.5ish million. i'm thinking they guaranteed at least some of the 4th year.

anyways, i'm not going to believe it just yet. im hoping it's right though.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From the LA times:



> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/
> 
> The Lakers reached a deal to re-sign free-agent forward Lamar Odom today, retaining an important, and versatile, part of last season's championship run.
> 
> "L.A. was the first place that came to my mind, that's where my heart was at," Odom told the Times today. "I was going to fight for what I wanted."


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

alright, two separate sources.. quoting odom. 99% sure he's back then.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Dr. Buss is the effin man. Barely over $8 mil per year? Then a team option on the 4th which also makes this contract quite a trade chip in two years. just lovely. Never try to bluff Dr. Buss.

On the other hand, we needed him back more than people want to admit, with the arms race that's been going on, and Portland not willing to wait their turn. Tough to see 3 years down the road, so I understand the uneasy-ness of Lamar. Will Kobe still be among the elite? Will Andrew develop as planned (and is this good or bad for Odom?)? Can we find a decent PG when Fish retires? Time will tell...

but for the time being...boo-yeah! Back-2-Back b*****s


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell yeah. I'm glad this is all finally over and Odom is back where he belongs. This team is going to be very dangerous - Odom's going to be a key role once again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

:banana: *You da man Buss*


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

wade after hearing the news


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

you know it would have been funny (not really), lets say we lost Ariza #3 (which we did) and lost odom #7 and got Artest #37. you see the numbers (i guess it's not that funny).
whats funny is that JB has all the other GMs and owners enjoying his "lollypop"


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I mean seriously...look at this list

Hedo...$53 mil over 5 years

Ben Gordon...$55 mil over 5 years

Charlie V...$37.5 mil over 5 years

Anderson varejo...$50 mil over 6 years <---WTF??

Paul Millsap...$32 mil over 4 years

Shawn Marion...$39 mil over 5 years

meanwhile...

Ron Artest...$33.5 mil over 5 years<--don't think he'll opt out

Lamar Odom...$33 mil over 4 years, 4th year only partially guarenteed

:worthy: Dr. Buss


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

From his *Twitter* page



> Phone is going crazy but I think my friends are more excited about me being a top trending topic. LOL.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LO is a moron for all of this but as I figured he's back. I never thought he was going anywhere just bluffing badly is all. 

Now we can start the fund raising for next season's parade.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :lol:

I just died.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

More LO quotes per LA Times

"They [Riley and Wade] wanted me to come back. It was close," Odom said. "But the situation I got here is too strong."

"It's good that I put my personal ego aside. My basketball ego was, 'Why we negotiating?' But my personal ego didn't take it personal. I put my personal ego aside a little bit. I was able to stay patient.

"That's a great thing that I'm back playing basketball for the Lakers. I'm getting so many calls from friends. *The Lakers are family.* My kids don't have to switch schools. Little things like that are important. People don't think about things like that.* I feel like something special is going to happen in this town.*"

"Riding off Kobe's coattail ain't bad," Odom said, laughing. "He's got something special going around. I've got to be around. I've got to be one of the apostles. There was no way I was going to pass up playing with Kobe, Pau, Andrew and Ron-Ron."

"It's more of a relief. It's a different kind of anticipation," Odom said. "*But I'm ready to get back in the gym and work hard to try to win another championship.*"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****, I can't wait for the season to get underway. These next few months are going to be long.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> TheLakersNationRT @InsideHoops: The Los Angeles Lakers will officially announce the re-signing of Lamar Odom Friday at 2pm PT


...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ric Bucher Statements Via Twitter... 



> RicBucherFor what it's worth: Pat Riley and Dwyane Wade never met w/Odom. Never even texted him. According to a source who would know.





> RicBucherHow the LO deal breaks down: 27m guaranteed through first three years, team option on 8m last year.
> 
> RicBucher: Apologies, my math sucks: it's 25m guaranteed 1st 3 yrs, team option on 8m for a 4th yr.





> RicBucherSynopsis: Dr. Buss got cold feet about the luxury tax he'll pay, told Mitch to explore other options. Phil, back fr Montana, warmed them.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Silk D said:


> I mean seriously...look at this list
> 
> Hedo...$53 mil over 5 years
> 
> ...


Funny how our two are the cheapest _and_ might be the best two on that list ! 

This is the real reason the Lakers stay on top. They are patient while the others rush to bad decisions. Patience is a virtue for a reason.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm excited about this coming season. I hope we meet Boston in the finals and woop some Celtic ***! I still want revenge from 2 seasons ago.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0BQq1obTBU


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL looking at the LO candy Vid I didn't realize how much work he's done in the weight room. He's gotten huge since coming to the Lakers really put the work in.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom makes Lakers a little more fun

July 30th, 2009, posted by JANIS CARR, OCREGISTER.COM

Lamar Odom’s return to the Lakers doesn’t just give the team their most versatile player, but one of their most generous, kind-hearted, candy-eating and fun-loving players.

Before games, Odom routinely is the only player in the locker room, entertaining reporters with stories and jokes. He once spent several minutes showing how he would spice up baseball with a home run “dance” before rounding the bases.

His wacky fashion sense always is a topic of conversation and laughter.

During the playoffs, I approached Lamar about donating to the Avon Walk for Breast Cancer. He didn’t hesitate and we agreed on $5-a-rebound during the Western Conference semifinals against Houston.

By then end of the seven games, Odom owed $310. He shelled out $400 without blinking an eyelash and refused take back the overage.
He said it was for a good cause. His mother, Cathy, died of colon cancer when he was young and he recently joined a bone marrow drive for a young leukemia patient in New York, filming a PSA to ask for people to be tested as a match.

Throughout these negotiations, Odom has come off as greedy, just another money-grabbing professional athlete. Yet, he is as far from that image.

He’s no Mother Teresa, but Odom does care about people.

http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/07/30/odom-makes-lakers-a-little-more-fun/21127/


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

to celebrate odom re-signing with the lakers, i'm going to go out and buy a box of sour patch kids.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

great idea, i'm going to stop by rite aid on the way home. $1 for a king sized cookies n creme white chocolate.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Andrew Kamenetzky's Top 10 reasons Lamar Odom took so long before signing with the Lakers* 

Lamar Odom Contract Omni-Watch: She has finally ended. What felt like "done and done, just add ink and paper" for both sides stretched out thirty days, creating an environment equal parts "suspenseful," "tedious" and "I'll have another double whiskey with a vodka chaser. " Lamar Odom wanted to remain a Laker. The Lakers wanted him to stick around. How could something seemingly so obvious take a month to hammer out? 

Well, crackerjack reporter that I am, I tracked down Lamar Odom and got the real skinny.* Turns out, this was quite the complicated affair with more layers than a riddle and enigma sandwich with extra onions. (Mmmmmm. Riddle and enigma sandwich!) But all's well that ends well, which is the bottom line. Get ready for a heaping dose of "explanation."

TOP TEN REASONS LAMAR ODOM TOOK SO LONG BEFORE SIGNING WITH THE LAKERS

10) I kept misreading the commas and zeroes and thought the offer was 4 years, 3.3 mil. That's my bad.

9) I got so caught up in Sun Yue Contract Omni-Watch, I forgot about my own situation.

8) I was about to call Dr. Buss on July 15th and accept the offer, but got caught up in a "Law & Order: SVU" marathon on USA. Next thing I knew, it's July 30th. 

7) I wanted to see if Dwyane Wade would grow desperate enough to Tweet me his ATM PIN and Social Security Number. 

6) Every time my caller ID read "J. Buss," I thought it was that weird kid who accepted the Larry O'Brien. Can you blame me for not picking up?

5) Truth be told, the long wait had nothing to do with "leverage." I just wanted to see if my first choice Timberwolves would finally even offer me the veteran's minimum.

4) After countless hours of soul searching and reflection, I finally decided I could handle another year in the same locker room with that mouthy Adam Morrison. 

3) The last time I attended a Laker function, I got stuck doing a one-on-one with some dopey local writer. That'll make anybody ponder a change of scenery. 

2) Jeff Schwartz and I wanted to do David Lee a solid and create a scenario where he doesn't look like the worst negotiator in professional sports. Once we realized that's an impossible goal, we just called the Lakers and accepted the deal.

And the #1 reason Lamar Odom took so long to re-sign with the Lakers...

1) Dude, how often does anybody get to be a bigger story than Kobe Bryant? I was milking that bad boy for all it's worth!!!

AK

* - For the benefit of the thick, I never actually talked to LO.

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lmao


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

JC.McFly said:


> I'm excited about this coming season. I hope we meet Boston in the finals and woop some Celtic ***! I still want revenge from 2 seasons ago.


werd. celtics *** whoopin would be nice.


nice username btw lol.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Sean said:


> *Andrew Kamenetzky's Top 10 reasons Lamar Odom took so long before signing with the Lakers*
> 
> Lamar Odom Contract Omni-Watch: She has finally ended. What felt like "done and done, just add ink and paper" for both sides stretched out thirty days, creating an environment equal parts "suspenseful," "tedious" and "I'll have another double whiskey with a vodka chaser. " Lamar Odom wanted to remain a Laker. The Lakers wanted him to stick around. How could something seemingly so obvious take a month to hammer out?
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Heard L.O today on 570. Good interview. He doesn't seem bitter by the negotiations, which is good. Sounds happy that he's staying here. 

Glad he resigned. Dynasty secure.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Darth Bryant said:


> Heard L.O today on 570. Good interview.* He doesn't seem bitter by the negotiations, which is good. Sounds happy that he's staying here. *
> 
> Glad he resigned. Dynasty secure.


That was my biggest relief...I guess the word he used when he was talking about discussions with the Heat was "bluffing"....Buss called that **** :banana:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

don't know how excited riles and wade are to hear that he was using the heat to get more $$$.


----------

